# Nikon D5200 Sensor is made by Toshiba



## nda (Jan 9, 2013)

Surprise>>> the Nikon D5200 CMOS is made by Toshiba 

http://www.chipworks.com/blog/recentteardowns/2013/01/08/inside-the-nikon-d5200-dslr-toshiba-found/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is some interesting news:
Chipworks took apart Nikon D5200 and they found that the sensor is made by Toshiba
Seethe full article at http://www.chipworks.com/blog/recentteardowns/2013/01/08/inside-the-nikon-d5200-dslr-toshiba-found/


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 10, 2013)

I hope that was a topic merge...I'm not sure which is more surprising, the news, or somebody duplicating the first post entirely


----------

